
Improving reproducibility: What can funders do? - tokenadult
http://retractionwatch.com/2015/11/24/improving-reproducibility-what-can-funders-do-guest-post-by-dorothy-bishop/
======
nonbel
Actually fund independent replications and the publication of these results...
The very fact that these are treated as a special occurrence (being called
"reproducibility projects", etc) is telling of how far some fields have
deviated from the scientific method.

------
skierscott
The Center for Open Science (COS) has developed tools to help this, the Open
Science framework (OSF) [1]. COS hopes that the OSF will be useful and gently
nudge users towards sharing data/preregistering/"open science" and gently
nudge users to "open science".

Right now, the OSF provides version control, file management and some
integration with other services.

[1]:[https://osf.io](https://osf.io)

